# Smoked haddock



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

Any be any ideas for a lunch time snack including smoked haddock, I was thinking poach it and have mushroom rice with it


----------



## FM001 (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds good, alternatively season it then wrap in tin foil and cook in the oven for 20 minutes.


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,

I went with cubed smoked haddock mushrooms parsley and single cream all combined together in the wok with wild mushroom rice on side, both me and him indoors loved it ..was kinda like kedigeree


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually poach mine in milk with fresh herbs then add a little cornflour to the poaching liquid to make a sauce. Stick it in a dish with cauli mash on top and you have fish pie.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2013)

Oooh - haven't had it for yonks.  Wil have to get some next week now!


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Oooh - haven't had it for yonks.  Wil have to get some next week now!



I only really fancied it cause my boss made cullen skank at work and it was yummy lol


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 22, 2013)

Steff said:


> I only really fancied it cause my boss made cullen skank at work and it was yummy lol



Ahem. [Pedantry]That's Cullen Sk*i*nk Steff[/Pedantry].


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Ahem. [Pedantry]That's Cullen Sk*i*nk Steff[/Pedantry].



ROFL i was nearly right


----------



## gail1 (Mar 22, 2013)

sounds nice


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 22, 2013)

It's not cod in batter, so not on my plate, no no, not ever!  

P.S. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2013)

don't like smoked anything - but give me haddock or salmon and I am a very happy bunny


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2013)

What time is "T" time in your place steff ?  I eat smoked haddack by itself (love it)


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> What time is "T" time in your place steff ?  I eat smoked haddack by itself (love it)



You bring the newc brown and its anytime u like lol


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 22, 2013)

We do 'Scottish Kedgeree' for our guests - smoked haddock lightly curried in pearl barley (like a risotto).  We batch make it and freeze it in portions.  Let me know if you fancy the recipe (better for you than rice) and no more difficult.


----------

